# Chevy 350 4pin HEI wiring questions



## 3970010 (May 29, 2012)

trying to get this old 1953 Ford F600 to fire up, but it's got an old GM 350 for an engine. I've been tryin to figure the wiring for the 10DN external regulator alternator as well as the HEI distributor.

vin - F60R3H43201
model - STAKEEX
scale weight - 8300lbs
class - COMMERCIAL 
engine - 350cu.in (GM 3970010... 1968 327 or 1969-79 350)

Distributor - Delco Remy HEI 4pin 
Alternator - Delco Remy 10DN external regulated

Where does the 10ga pigtail(yellow) comin off the HEI distributor hook up? I've read these HEI distributors need constant 12V. Maybe it goes straight to the battery or maybe routed to ignition switch first...? You can see how 3 wires connect to the bottom of the cap there, but those go to the 4pin module mounted underneath. It'd be nice to hook the alternator up the right way as well...any help appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you want to splash out $11 then this manual may help 1951 To 1953 Ford Truck TUNE-UP & WIRING DIAGRAM


----------



## 3970010 (May 29, 2012)

yeah...here's the diaghrams I liked the best, but still can't put my finger on this wiring.

i can see the power from the 10DN alternator goes straight to the battery via the "junction block" but why are there two wires comin' out the distributor in the diaghram & i only got one commin' out mine? can i just hook the HEI distributor straight to same "junction block"??? any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

What colour is the wire coming from the distributor.

If the missing one is for the tacho, then you may still be able to fire it up but I notice from your first pics that you don't have a coil.

Are there any traces of a broken wire in that plug that goes to the distributor ?


----------



## 3970010 (May 29, 2012)

yeah, it's a pink wire...i hooked it straight to the BAT(+)

yep,
1. pink wire from HEI distributor -to- BAT(+)
2. yellow wire from 10DN alternator -to- BAT(+)
3. R & F wires from 10DN alternator -to- external regulator (F & #2)
4. external regulator wires (3 & 4) -to- BAT(+)

barely turns over w/battery still won't fire


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The pink wire would go to the ign switch, it'll run with hooked to the battery but you'll have to disconnect it to turn it off.

Is all you are trying to do is see if it runs? 
Does it have spark?
12v battery fully charged?


----------

